# Jax and the snuffles



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Jax has had a touch of the snuffles over the past few days but she appears to be on the mend. I noticed that she had been sneezing a lot more the other day than normal but put this down to feathers and dust from molting. Some of my other birds are also molting. She was also very distant from me and often sleepy but I figured this was possibly a seasonal thing and with me often leaving for work in dark and returning in the dark, she hasn't been getting much day-time interaction with me.

When the sneezing continued for another couple of days I started to worry incase she had a respiratory infection..then I figured that maybe the food I cooked on Sunday had upset her nasal membranes since I had used some chilli paste. I started to write a post about it and bailed out as I convinced myself that it must just be irritation of some kind.

Last night, she was more interactive with me, but still she was sneezing which sounded like a 'wet sneeze'. She lay on my chest obviously wanting heat and was sleepy, but not in that fluffed up way that sick birds do. More sneezing and some bird snot (right in the face  ). I decided to call the vet in the morning.

I got an appointment this evening and figured she would still be sneezing when I got home. There she was on top of the door waiting for me, strutting around and looking much better. Not a single sneeze to be heard! I decided to still take her to the vet anyway just to be on the safe side. 

As I put her in the animal carrier, she was the picture of good health. When I took her to the vets, the receptionist was interested to see what kind of creature 'Jax' was so she was thrilled to see Jax strutting around and roo cooing in the box loving all the attention. It turned out that the receptionist was a 'bird person' too and rescues parrots such as african greys.

I felt a bit of a fraud taking a Jax into the vet when she seemed so healthy but he understood my reasons and agreed that I had done the right thing just to be sure. She was the perfect patient and allowed the vet to check inside her mouth without a single peck or wing-slap. She even flew onto his head (balding..ouch!!). Anyway, the good news is he doesn't think she has anything sinister going on but has given me some baytril to put in her water for a few days. The only time she has sneezed tonight was after taking a drink. 

I think she liked her trip to the vet as she didn't want to come out of the carrier when we got home and she is now lying on the carpet right in front of the heater enjoying the warmth. I am sure she will be fine, but its a worry when they are out of sorts with things like this. 

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS FOR POSTING, LINDI!

Always good news to hear they are OK!! Can be quite a scare when we don't "know!" Hope your Vet's head is OK!  

HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks Squeaks!

I'll pass those hugs and scritches to Jax  

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Glad to hear Jax is fine. I know it is always a worry when they are not their usual selves.

Reti


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Still multiple sneezes going on and here's me thinking she's over it.

Any ideas what is going on?  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lindi, I just happened to notice, in another thread, that Jax has a new *pet mat*. Could that be the problem?

There might be something in/on it that Jax is sensitive to...any other "changes" lately????


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Shi,

To the best of my knowledge she was sneezing prior to me giving her the mat on Sunday...I think..??

She has been across the other side of the room well away from the mat for the past few hours. Perhaps I should give her a towel again for now. 

I can't think of any other changes to her environment.

She seems perfectly fine in every other way apart from these intermittent sneezing bouts. When she sneezes, its sometimes 1,2,3,4.. sneezes in succession. Very strange!! I'll need to give her kleenex tissues next!

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You may have to do some detective work. WATCH, LOOK and LISTEN. Pay close attention to WHEN she sneezes, WHERE she is and WHAT she's doing.

Sometimes, at night, Squeaks will sneeze in succession and, I, of course, panic, thinking the worst. But he stops and it's not every night. Sometimes, when he drinks water, he will sneeze, or MAYBE it's the dander he accumulates in his basket while sitting on his egg. I do my best to keep the towel clean...

Good luck! Keep us updated... 

HUGS


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Rooster2312 said:


> To the best of my knowledge she was sneezing prior to me giving her the mat on Sunday...I think..??
> 
> She has been across the other side of the room well away from the mat for the past few hours. Perhaps I should give her a towel again for now.
> 
> ...



Hi Lindi, 

Although I'm SURE[U]you're [/U] convinced that Jax is not doing the "best", I would hold off for now. I think she's either experiencing some type of allergic reaction or she is simply demonstrating her natural adversivness to humans,lol. Either way, allow her some space and time to get past this behaviour. 

I could/would tell you stories but I don't feel it will make a difference at this time.


GOOD LUCK & BEST WISHES


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Lindi,

I'm sorry to hear Jax has the snuffles.

Maybe you should give her some prevention measures to put your mind at ease. You can build her immunities with a garlic cap a day and a drop of Neem oil too.


----------

